# Copiar en exámenes/Cheating in exams



## rocstar

Hola a todos:
En México le llamamos "acordeón" a pequeñas notas que un estudiante mete a un examen con la intención de hacer trampa y copiar. En España "chuleta", y según yo en Estados Unidos "crib sheet".
..La pregunta es para maestros y estudiantes de universidad:
¿ Que tan frecuente o común es en su país el atrapar a algún estudiante con un "acordeón" ?
Hi.
To university teachers and to students: How frequent is it to catch someone using a crib sheet to cheat in an exam ?
Rocstar.


----------



## Musical Chairs

This doesn't happen as much in college as in high school. In universities here (the United States), competition is high and people are likely to tell on you if they see you cheating. At the very least, you will get a zero on the exam and you can get kicked out of college with a huge amount of shame attached (you will become known as "the guy who got kicked out of college for cheating"). However, there are smaller instances of cheating that happen more often, such as on homework.

Also depending on the subject, you can't really cheat. It is much more possible to cheat on a language or history test than on a math or physics test (subjects that are less dependent on memorization and more dependent on actual thinking). Is this true in other countries too?


----------



## rocstar

Hi Musical Chairs:
I am a teacher at a relatively new university here in México and I'm afraid that it's happenning a little more often than I expected and when a student gets caught nothing happens to them..they just get a zero and that's it.
Rocstar


----------



## Musical Chairs

Can people get kicked out of (removed from) college for cheating? How bad or shameful do they think it is?


----------



## rocstar

It is supposed to be shameful to some extent but I think they don't really care. I have caught at least 5 students in the past three years and they are still students at our University. The school hasn't really done anything.
Rocstar


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, 
Fuí frofesora de adolescentes insoportables. 
En España las chuletas van desde lo básico hasta lo artístico:
a.) lecciones escritas en los brazos o en el pupitre.
b.) dieciséis bolígrafos transparentes con las lecciones escritas con un alfiler
c.) carretes de hilo con las lecciones escritas en tiras de papel desenrrollables
d.) falda tableada con las lecciones escritas en las tablas de la falda
e.) falda larga con lecciones escritas en las piernas
d.) todas las posibles preguntas escritas en folios para dar el "cambiazo"
f.) lecciones escritas con bolígrafo sin tinta en folios "para apoyar"
g.) intentos desesperados de usar móvil/mp3
h.) lecciones escritas en pañuelos de papel (hay epidemia de resfriados)

La verdad, es muy fácil pillarlos. Pero a veces hacíamos la "vista gorda". Yo recurrí a los bolígrafos con las fechas escritas con un alfiler en mis exámenes de Historia, en la Universidad. Mis profesores lo sabían perfectamente, pero lo aceptaron: era una buena estudiante, pero mi feroz dislexia me impedía, y me impide muchas veces, escribir las cifras correctamente. Así que nunca me dijeron nada.

I was a teacher. Teenagers. They did, and they do, copy in exams. If they get caught, they get a zero and no more. They cheat at the University too, but if they get caught they will have to repeat the subject, and miss a year.
Teachers have been students before: it is very easy to know when a student has been cheating.
However, sometimes teachers decide not to know: In the University, I used to write all the important dates with the point of a needle on my biros whenever I had to take an exam in History. I was a good student, but due to my being dyslexic, I never knew when I was writing the dates correctly. Years after, my tutor told me he knew perfectly well what I had done, so he corrected my exams skipping the dates.


----------



## jonquiliser

En lo que yo estudio es casi imposible hacer eso -a menos que se compren ensayos por internet (que tampoco es imposible, claro) o pedirle a otra persona que te lo escriba- ya que rara vez tenemos exámentes. Bueno, eso sí, se pueden copiar frases o párrafos enteros de artículos u otros escritos, y si te pillan te meten un puro que te cagas. No es muy frecuente que se pille a alguien, pero por otro lado no creo que sea muy frecuente tampoco el copiar textos de otra gente. 

Cómo es en otras materias no lo sé.

In philosphy cheating wouldn't really work like that, unless buying papers off the internet or have someone else write your essays (which of course _is_ possible). I don't think it's too common though.


----------



## papillon

In the areas covering the former USSR - Russia, Ukraine etc. cheating on exams was rampant, widespread and practiced virtually by everyone. Things may be changing now, but I remember all-night sessions where a group of college or high school students would get together for an all-night session of writing up the cheat sheets known and _shpargalka_ or just affectionately _shpora_. In my days the art (but not the practice) of cheat sheets was already on the decline, but I still remember elaborate strips of paper handwritten in point 2 font covering the basics of this or that topic.

There was no stigma attached to such cheating - professors usually looked the other way. I remember an elderly math professor who desperately was trying to avert his gaze when a complex system of elastic strings, supposed to return a cheat sheet to a pocket attached inside a students skirt, malfunctioned and  left the skirt attached to the sleeve exposing more skin than the professor wanted to see.


----------



## Musical Chairs

Out of curiosity, what were these tests for? I just don't think cheating in math or physics is possible beyond a certain level unless someone steals the exam or something. You can write down formulas but the real thing to know is HOW to use them.


----------



## Athaulf

jonquiliser said:


> In philosphy cheating wouldn't really work like that, unless buying papers off the internet or have someone else write your essays (which of course _is_ possible). I don't think it's too common though.



At the Canadian university campus where I work, almost every bulletin board and electricity pole is covered with ads by professional essay writers, some of whom even guarantee your money back if you don't get an A. Judging by the volume of these ads, there seem to be quite a few people resorting to cheating of this kind. On the other hand, in Croatia  back in my time this market was much less developed, but plagiarism was rampant -- people wrote not only essays, but even whole theses by simply copying or translating other people's works. Of course, considering how many cases of shameless plagiarism exist even in real high-end academic work (the discovered ones are probably a tiny tip of the iceberg), it would be foolish to expect that the same doesn't happen on a much larger scale among the undergrads anywhere.


----------



## jonquiliser

Athaulf said:


> At the Canadian university campus where I work, almost every bulletin board and electricity pole is covered with ads by professional essay writers, some of whom even guarantee your money back if you don't get an A. Judging by the volume of these ads, there seem to be quite a few people resorting to cheating of this kind. On the other hand, in Croatia  back in my time this market was much less developed, but plagiarism was rampant -- people wrote not only essays, but even whole theses by simply copying or translating other people's works. Of course, considering how many cases of shameless plagiarism exist even in real high-end academic work (the discovered ones are probably a tiny tip of the iceberg), it would be foolish to expect that the same doesn't happen on a much larger scale among the undergrads anywhere.


 
Oh dear.

Perhaps I'm being naive, but I can't really imagine that to be the case at my faculty - with a number of students probably not exceeding 30, and everyone knowing everyone else, and lecturers getting to know the style of writing of their students, I think it might be difficult to get away with cheating... That said, people might -even inadvertently- copy ideas of others without stating due credits. I think that line's a little blurry - one thing is exchange and sharing of ideas, something I consider fundamental and productive; another is to just copy other people's ideas.

How it is elsewhere, or in the other faculties, I have no idea.

Anyway, I've never seen ads or offers like that, apart from on Internet pages!


----------



## Athaulf

papillon said:


> In the areas covering the former USSR - Russia, Ukraine etc. cheating on exams was rampant, widespread and practiced virtually by everyone. Things may be changing now, but I remember all-night sessions where a group of college or high school students would get together for an all-night session of writing up the cheat sheets known and _shpargalka_ or just affectionately _shpora_. In my days the art (but not the practice) of cheat sheets was already on the decline, but I still remember elaborate strips of paper handwritten in point 2 font covering the basics of this or that topic.
> 
> There was no stigma attached to such cheating - professors usually looked the other way.



It's similar in the countries of former Yugoslavia, except that teachers and professors normally don't look the other way, and instead usually intervene when they catch someone cheating during a written exam. However, the penalties are very lenient -- at worst, you'll be failed in the test in question, without any further consequences. Also, there is no social stigma whatsoever associated with cheating. In fact, it's considered normal to use cheating to pass a boring and pointless course you're forced to take, and even the very best students mostly have used it on occasion.


----------



## alexacohen

jonquiliser said:


> - with a number of students probably not exceeding 30, and everyone knowing everyone else, and lecturers getting to know the style of writing of their students, I think it might be difficult to get away with cheating...


 
That's what I meant when I wrote teachers, lecturers and tutors know when someone has been cheating. It's not that difficult. Well, providing there are not four hundred students per classroom.


> That said, people might -even inadvertently- copy ideas of others without stating due credits.


That's not cheating, Jonqui. An idea may not be original; what is original is the way one person applies it. Shakespeare's arguments were taken from already existing plays. But his writing was totally original and unique.


----------



## jonquiliser

alexacohen said:


> That what I meant when I wrote teachers, lecturers and tutors know when someone has been cheating. It's not that difficult. Well, providing there are not four hundred students per classroom.



That's it.



> That's not cheating, Jonqui. An idea may not be original; what is original is the way one person applies it. Shakespeare's arguments were taken from already existing plays. But his writing was totally original and unique.



I really think the line is blurry - obviously, ideas may not be original, and if we speak about singular ideas, well, of course not only one but many will have pronounced something similar or identical before. But sometmes you can see in a text how it follows very closely the reasoning of soem other text. This may not be plagiarism (the person writing might not have read the text it resembles so much), but also, it may be. 

Saludos!


----------



## argentina84

Teenagers cheat as frequently as possible. I remember my classmates..they even invented a left or right hand signal to mark the correct choices when exams consisted of multiple choice questions!

I never cheated, of course. 

AH! And those pieces of paper called "acordeón",  "chuleta", "crib sheet" are called* "machetes"* in Argentina.


----------



## alexacohen

jonquiliser said:


> But sometmes you can see in a text how it follows very closely the reasoning of soem other text. This may not be plagiarism (the person writing might not have read the text it resembles so much), but also, it may be.


If it resembles the original _too much_, then it probably is!
We can even make an experiment, if you want to play along, and the mods allow us to: rewrite a couple of verses of a well known poem, each one of us in his/her own style. 
I'll bet the lines would be widely different!


----------



## Athaulf

jonquiliser said:


> Perhaps I'm being naive, but I can't really imagine that to be the case at my faculty - with a number of students probably not exceeding 30, and everyone knowing everyone else, and lecturers getting to know the style of writing of their students, I think it might be difficult to get away with cheating... That said, people might -even inadvertently- copy ideas of others without stating due credits. I think that line's a little blurry - one thing is exchange and sharing of ideas, something I consider fundamental and productive; another is to just copy other people's ideas.
> 
> How it is elsewhere, or in the other faculties, I have no idea.



Of course that sharing of ideas is productive -- but that's what citations are for. Copying ideas without attribution _is_ plagiarism, regardless of whether one is copying literally or rephrasing. I don't think it's possible to read an idea worth publishing and then later forget its source and start thinking that you came up with it yourself!

There is certainly no doubt that cheating on essays and homework is rampant and on the rise just about anywhere. The topic has been all over the press in recent years (just google for it). I don't know what the situation is like at your institution, but if it's free of widespread cheating of this kind, then it's definitely among rare exceptions from a global perspective. 

Personally, I don't think this is much of a problem. If these trends result in a flood of dishonest and incompetent people with degrees, as some fear, the employers will quickly adjust their evaluation of these degrees, and the damage will be minimized. 



> Anyway, I've never seen ads or offers like that, apart from on Internet pages!


If you google for these essay-ghostwriting companies, you'll see that some of them have professional-looking websites bragging that they employ hundreds of people as their writers. Seems to me like a market with a very extensive demand.


----------



## alexacohen

Athaulf said:


> Of course that sharing of ideas is productive -- but that's what citations are for. Copying ideas without attribution _is_ plagiarism, regardless of whether one is copying literally or rephrasing. I don't think it's possible to read an idea worth publishing and then later forget its source and start thinking that you came up with it yourself!


 
 I think you are carrying plagiarism too far. After all, our ideas, our imagination, our way of writing, our convictions come from somewhere.
 "Somewhere" may be our experiences, but also what we've read, what we've learnt, what we've been explained, told, taught. 
  Someone else's idea may give me another idea.


----------



## argentina84

Athaulf said:


> Personally, I don't think this is much of a problem. If these trends result in a flood of dishonest and incompetent people with degrees, as some fear, the employers will quickly adjust their evaluation of these degrees, and the damage will be minimized.


 
I agree with Athaulf.


----------



## Acrolect

In Austrian secondary schools, cheating is almost like a sport - pupils just try to come up with clever ideas of doing it (especially in the sciences, but also to a certain extent in language subjects, particularly if there are still grammar exercises, etc.). There is no feeling of guilt or shame or anything. On the contrary, if other pupils refuse to cooperate they are considered unsocial.

It is less common in exams at universities, even though it sometimes is done, even in very spectacular fashion (e.g. somebody taking a written exam for somebody else).

Plagiarism, unfortunately, however is on the increase at universities, as far as I can judge. I think that in the area I am working in (somewhere at the intersections between the humanities and the social sciences), where your familiarity with the relevant sources is often more appreciated than an abundance of original and creative ideas and lines of argumentation, the borderline cases are very rare and in practice, it is usually easy to distinguish between cases where people are simply not aware that similar ideas have been around or where they just forget to add one or the other reference and those where the students really try to pretend that they have created something themselves which they have actually copied (you notice this not just in the ideas, but also in the structuring, the wording, etc.). Things might be different in areas with a stronger tradition in essay- rather than in scientific paper-writing.


----------



## Proximate Platypus

I would never cheat on an exam or a paper. In my opinion it's stupid and pointless, and there is a lot of shame attached, and in the end you're only hurting yourself.
however, my history professor said that an article he wrote was once plagiarized in a *Ph.D. Thesis*. He also said that a lot of his students have cut-and-pasted their essays from wikipedia.
Also, there's a storefront on the way to my work that actually seems to be a company that professionally writes essays--it's called "essay pro" or something like that, I forget. (I don't live on campus; it isn't anywhere near my university haha)
a lot of my classmates in high school also got their papers off the internet, and this usually made me pretty angry..
so although many of us may not have experienced it directly, it seems fairly widespread in North America.. 
a classmate of mine recently noted that few recent university graduates these days can actually write well-written report. I guess it's no wonder--although very unfortunate.


----------



## Musical Chairs

Acrolect said:


> In Austrian secondary schools, cheating is almost like a sport - pupils just try to come up with clever ideas of doing it (especially in the sciences, but also to a certain extent in language subjects, particularly if there are still grammar exercises, etc.). There is no feeling of guilt or shame or anything. On the contrary, if other pupils refuse to cooperate they are considered unsocial.



What do the teachers do about this? And how do people cheat "in the sciences"? What are tests for "the sciences" like?


----------



## Acrolect

Teachers do anything to prevent it, of course, at least theoretically (in some contexts, they may feel that it means more trouble for them catching somebody cheating than not). 

By sciences I mean subjects such as physics, biology, etc. Well, tests mainly consist of questions where you have to reproduce knowledge (definitions, formula) plus more practical tasks (calculations). As the answers are somehow standardized, which means there is more or less one correct one, copying information from a fellow student (or her/him whispering information or slipping you a note with the information) should not attract attention (if it is correct, of course). It is different in areas where you have to develop your own ideas (essay writing, etc.) because here copying will become apparent. But even in such subjects, you may ask for information e.g. about correct spelling or a grammar point.

I think that cheating only helps to a certain extent because those profiting most are those that know a lot anyway, where it is mostly just a piece of the puzzle that is missing, which does of course not make it more ethical.

Just one thing I wanted to add: reporting on a fellow student/pupil that you saw cheating is an absolute don't here, which means if you do this, you will be really ostracized (more so than the person who cheated - a strange culture, indeed).

Interestingly, I do not see a necessary connection to other areas of life, i.e. while cheating at school does not result in any public outcry in Austria, cheating in business or in sports does.


----------



## alexacohen

Proximate Platypus said:


> I would never cheat on an exam or a paper. In my opinion it's stupid and pointless, and there is a lot of shame attached, and in the end you're only hurting yourself.


 
 There is no shame attached to cheating on an exam here in Spain. It's the fact that you were so bad at cheating that the teacher caught you red handed what would be shameful.


----------



## Musical Chairs

Acrolect said:


> Teachers do anything to prevent it, of course, at least theoretically (in some contexts, they may feel that it means more trouble for them catching somebody cheating than not).
> 
> By sciences I mean subjects such as physics, biology, etc. Well, tests mainly consist of questions where you have to reproduce knowledge (definitions, formula) plus more practical tasks (calculations). As the answers are somehow standardized, which means there is more or less one correct one, copying information from a fellow student (or her/him whispering information or slipping you a note with the information) should not attract attention (if it is correct, of course). It is different in areas where you have to develop your own ideas (essay writing, etc.) because here copying will become apparent. But even in such subjects, you may ask for information e.g. about correct spelling or a grammar point.
> 
> I think that cheating only helps to a certain extent because those profiting most are those that know a lot anyway, where it is mostly just a piece of the puzzle that is missing, which does of course not make it more ethical.
> 
> Just one thing I wanted to add: reporting on a fellow student/pupil that you saw cheating is an absolute don't here, which means if you do this, you will be really ostracized (more so than the person who cheated - a strange culture, indeed).
> 
> Interestingly, I do not see a necessary connection to other areas of life, i.e. while cheating at school does not result in any public outcry in Austria, cheating in business or in sports does.



Here, we have a thing where you can report cheating anonymously. Type up a note and put it under the teacher's door or something. At my school, there is an "anonymous feedback" thing on the internet where we can say anything we want anonymously, be it reporting cheating or voicing our criticisms about the class.

That's weird, I didn't think you could cheat in physics. I think you only can if they problems aren't hard enough (like plug-and-chug problems where you just throw in numbers into formulas and you get the answer). If the students are passing papers around, you should sit at the back of the class so the students can't see where you are looking at any given point. Also, during tests, we have to sit apart from each other sometimes (harder to pass notes and look off each other's papers). Some teachers also give out different tests to different portions of the class (column 1 gets version A, column 2 gets version B, column 3 gets version A, etc).

Edit: But if even the teachers don't care about cheating or don't address it, of course there will be cheating.


----------



## Athaulf

Musical Chairs said:


> That's weird, I didn't think you could cheat in physics. I think you only can if they problems aren't hard enough (like plug-and-chug problems where you just throw in numbers into formulas and you get the answer). If the students are passing papers around, you should sit at the back of the class so the students can't see where you are looking at any given point.



In a really good test in any field, it should be equally difficult to cheat. After all, education is supposed to teach you how to do a concrete job -- and if a job is trivial to do with the help of some written notes, what's the point of education anyway? You might as well just employ random people and hand them out these notes. A test of people's true abilities has to be of the open-book, all-aids-permitted type. Of course, truly good tests are much more difficult and expensive to administer than the silly ones that are so often seen in practice.


----------



## daniela-arg

Here in Argentina we call that "machetes"
I'm in highschool and people cheat in exams. Sometime I did it too, when i didnt have time to study or something. Anyway, its better than a zero, right?
I think it's just because we are lazy or as teenagers we are interested in different stuff. Obviously that must change in college!


----------



## mirx

Athaulf said:


> In a really good test in any field, it should be equally difficult to cheat. After all, education is supposed to teach you how to do a concrete job -- and if a job is trivial to do with the help of some written notes, what's the point of education anyway? You might as well just employ random people and hand them out these notes. A test of people's true abilities has to be of the open-book, all-aids-permitted type. Of course, truly good tests are much more difficult and expensive to administer than the silly ones that are so often seen in practice.


 
I had a teacher that thught like you, he always let us use our notes during the exams, the thing was(and he knew it) that few of us had all the notes.

There was another teacher who said, he didn't care if used cheat sheets as long as he didn't find them.

I used them a lot in my 1st year of high school, and got straight A´s all the 1st year. I am not ashamed. But with time I did find out that the same time -if not less- I spent elaborating the cheat sheets I could have spent studying and actualluy get the same results.

So I stopped it. In my university students were too lazy to even try doing the sheets, I only knew of one girl who did it and no one gave a share.


----------



## tvdxer

I never heard of the term "crib sheet", but I do know what the original poster is speaking of (and confirmed that I read it right by doing a Google images search).  I don't recall seeing such a thing as a university student, but in high school, students would occasionally write notes on their hands   A much more common way of cheating was to peek over at another's test answers.  However, teachers would usually prevent this from happening by closely watching over the students.

Cheating on homework was far more common, and less looked down upon than cheating on tests.  One problem was students lifting essays from the internet - this is probably no longer as common today, as "tools" have been made available to teachers to check  this.  

Speaking of "crib sheets", some of my teachers in math classes I took allowed us to write notes on a note card, or even gave note sheets to us to be used on the test, since they were more interested in seeing if we could apply what we had learned 
rather than memorize it.  

No conozco "crib sheet", pero conozco de lo que habla el posteador original (y confirme que lo lee correctamente por hacer una busqueda de Google Images).  No recuerdo ver tal cosa como un estudiante de la universidad, pero en la secundaria, en vez de cuando estudiantes escribian notas en la mano   Un metodo mas comun de hacer trampa era echar un vistazo a las respuestas de un compañero de clase.  Sin embargo, los maestros usualmente previenen esto por vigilar a los estudiantes. 

Era mas comun hacer trampa en las tareas, y mas aceptable que hacer trampa en los examenes.  Un problema era que los estudiantes robían ensayos del internet - creo que no es tan común hoy dia, porque ya son disponibles para profesores "herramientas" para inspectar los ensayos.

En cuanto a "acordeones", algunos de mis profesores de matematicas nos permitian escribir notas en una tarjeta, o aun nos daban hojas de notas para uso en el examen, ya que querian mas ver que pudieramos aplicar lo que habiamos aprendido que lo hubieramos memorizado.  

(Espero que todos pudieran leer lo que escribi!)


----------



## libre_pensador

Is the term 'crib sheet' common? I've never heard of that before. I've only heard references to a 'cheat sheet' or 'cheat notes'.


----------



## rocstar

Hi libre pensador:
I took it from here:crib sheet 
Rocstar


----------



## Etcetera

papillon said:


> In the areas covering the former USSR - Russia, Ukraine etc. cheating on exams was rampant, widespread and practiced virtually by everyone. Things may be changing now, but I remember all-night sessions where a group of college or high school students would get together for an all-night session of writing up the cheat sheets known and _shpargalka_ or just affectionately _shpora_. In my days the art (but not the practice) of cheat sheets was already on the decline, but I still remember elaborate strips of paper handwritten in point 2 font covering the basics of this or that topic.
> 
> There was no stigma attached to such cheating - professors usually looked the other way. I remember an elderly math professor who desperately was trying to avert his gaze when a complex system of elastic strings, supposed to return a cheat sheet to a pocket attached inside a students skirt, malfunctioned and left the skirt attached to the sleeve exposing more skin than the professor wanted to see.


Oh, it's still the same.

Well, some teachers can object to the use of cheat sheets. Some of them even refuse to allow the students caught with a cheat sheet to the exam, but most teachers prefer "not to notice" that the students are cheating, especially if the exam is oral. They believe that writing of cheat sheets helps the students to organise the material; and, if the student doesn't know anything, it will show anyway. 

But cheating on entrance exams is strictly prohibited.


----------



## asm

I am against cheeting, but  by doing so a student shouldn't be expeled or dismissed from the school/university.
I remember when I was part of the university senate in a Mexican institution. We were discussing this issue and came to the conclusion that there are several levels of dishonesty. It is not the same to take an "acordeón" than to steal the exam and profit with it before the test.

This is a link to this issue at WKU (American university) 
http://www.wku.edu/StuAffairs/parents/parentsAssoc/Handbook/Compilation of Pages.pdf




rocstar said:


> It is supposed to be shameful to some extent but I think they don't really care. I have caught at least 5 students in the past three years and they are still students at our University. The school hasn't really done anything.
> Rocstar


----------



## candy-man

Here in Poland it's downright common to cheat during an exam. It rarely happens when it comes to  linguistic certificates or something like that, in brief,those things that you are obliged to pay for. In any case,a substantial number of students is not ashamed to admit the benefits they gained by cheating. It's sad enough because the process of having the skill in the blood is being turned a blind eye to  yet at the primary school stage. Teachers are told not to be too demanding towards their students/pupils and they get it wrong. They just let children do want they have a whim for.Instead of castigating them,teachers prefer letting it go because they would have serious problems including the parents and some kind of higher authorities.I'm going to be honest and I can say that I myself have cheated some times but only when it was inevitable. I mean, I've never resorted to copying as for the subjects I was excelling in.Neither would have I dared to do it during my 'A-levels'.
Throughout my whole education I detested maths and all that stuff. While starting my education at the high school I realised  that my mathematical knowledge would go to waste anyway and I endeavoured to stop copying.I gave it up in maths for which I always got Ds and Es.It was a bit different in case of physics as at times I managed to get even a C  I always had a lot of fun with my chemistry  Aside from not giving a darn and learning   for a test the night  before I was  so lucky to get a C. Many times we happened to get such a possibility to cheat right under our professor's nose  because she knew precisely the class wouldn't even scrape through. The only condition was to be silent.It was a  year before our final exams.
Looking back,I do not regret anything and am proud of setting a great store by those subjects I loved not caring about other unnecessary things I hope not to be forced to apply in future. BTW *Cheating is claimed to be a sin* :O


----------



## Daisies

Regarding the original question about the frequency of crib sheets - I don't know of any statistics, but at my US university cell phones are banned from many professor's exams because students will text message one another the answers!


----------



## Etcetera

Daisies said:


> Regarding the original question about the frequency of crib sheets - I don't know of any statistics, but at my US university cell phones are banned from many professor's exams because students will text message one another the answers!


Indeed, cell phones are banned from entrance exams, at least at my University. But as for exams for students... The only professor I've heard saying that students shouldn't bring their cell phones to an exam was a Finnish lecturer.


----------

